# how to show the routing table?



## kon21 (Sep 13, 2006)

What is the equivalent in Unix to the Route Print command in Windows?
I would like to see the entire routing table.


----------



## macbri (Sep 13, 2006)

"netstat -nr" will display the routing tables.  The '-r' displays the routing tables, and the '-n' flag makes sure the display show numerical addresses instead of trying to resolve host/network/port names.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you looking for something that acts like Windows command ipconfig /all? Well this MacOSXHint shows you how to copy this onto a bash shell in Tiger.


----------



## kon21 (Sep 14, 2006)

ty macbri, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

